# Mini Blacksmith Tools



## Dan Rowe (Jul 17, 2011)

Here is a set of mini blacksmith tongs for my mini shop. The end grain block is 7/16" so 6" square in my scale of 7/8" to the foot. The rail in the floor is 2' gauge (1.75")






The tongs are made from 14 GA steel fence wire and the rivet is a 1/32" steel round head rivet. I used my Minitool press to form the shop head.





Anyone know where to find a really small anvil with a hardie hole?

Dan


----------



## steamer (Jul 17, 2011)

Cool tools Dan! Can't you put a steam cylinder on that press? ;D

Dave


----------



## websterz (Jul 17, 2011)

Dan Rowe  said:
			
		

> Anyone know where to find a really small anvil with a hardie hole?
> 
> Dan



http://cgi.ebay.com/vtg-MINIATURE-S...aultDomain_0&hash=item35b29cde13#ht_531wt_698


----------



## Omnimill (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's mine, sitting on top of my Brooks:






It's a Record Tools paper weight, for which I've made a couple of blacksmiths hammers so it's not lonely ... ;D It didn't have hardy or pritchel holes so I added them.

Vic.


----------



## Dan Rowe (Jul 18, 2011)

The one in the ebay link is a bit to big for my scale but they rarely have hardie holes in that size.

Vic what are the demensions of the small Record? I saw one on ebay but no dimensions were listed. That is exactly the style of anvil I am looking for and I know I can add the holes like you did. Nice hammer I have to make a few of them also.

Thanks.
Dan


----------



## Omnimill (Jul 21, 2011)

Dan, the record is 122mm long and 54mm high. Lots of others here: http://www.angele-shop.com/catalog/index.php?cName=anvils-small-anvils

Only made two hammers but it's fun making small stuff!

Vic.

Mine looked like this before I cleaned it up: http://cgi.ebay.com/160576825698?ru...ee-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1#ht_500wt_1065


----------



## Omnimill (Jul 21, 2011)

Gosh, loads here!

http://www.toolexchange.com.au/Anvils.htm

Vic.


----------



## Dan Rowe (Aug 13, 2011)

Vic, Thanks for that last link those Peter Wright mini anvils are very nice. The problem I was having is a a 493# Peter Wright is 15.75" tall so I need an anvil in my scale of 7/8ths to the foot about 1" tall. The paper weight anvils are usually about 1.75" to 2" tall. I managed to find one 1.125" tall on ebay.

Dave yes I guess I could add a steam cylinder but I already have one of those and I like my fingers. :big:





Here is a small hand vise I am making into a blacksmith post vise. I removed the wing nut and made the the new screw from a straightened link of old wrought iron chain. The end section shows proof of wrought iron. I cut the section half way and bent it with a hammer until failure. The grainy fracture surface is one of the simplest test for old iron.





Dan


----------



## Omnimill (Aug 14, 2011)

Another pic of my Anvil here:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=15274.msg157551#msg157551

Vic.


----------

